# 500 S&W great weapon



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

I have a 4" stainless 500 S&W and love it.
It shoots like a dream and can kill any critter in North America.
Very lite weight and don't have to worry about getting it wet.


----------



## Remington 7400

Don't take this the wrong way but what do you plan to shoot that a .44 mag wouldn't bring down?

:sniper:


----------



## natemil373

Rem 7400-Refer to OP user name :wink: I for one would feeel alot better if I was worried about BIG bear if I was packing the 500 vs. a 44mag, although I would feel much better with a 44mag than my pansy (In this case only  ) 9mm. But than again I would feel much better with my 9mm than a 22lr, although I would feel much better with my 22lr than my .177 beeman. Well maybe not much better....I'm bored case you havent noticed....
Brown Bear Decimator-Why bother posting if there is nothing for debate??? :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

A charging Coastal Brown Bear!
A 44 Mag is not the perfered handgun in Alaska.
If your going to spend the money to protect yourself what's a extra couple hundred bucks to make sure you get the job done.
You have Insurance on your Auto and hope to never use it, don't you?


----------



## Remington 7400

I'll agree with that, I mean after all how much is our life worth? Right?

I'm sure the 500 Mag. will body slam a bear, it's just that down here in Kentucky, we really have no use for the caliber. I mean, the worst thing we have to put down in the woods is a wounded coyote or bobcat!

I'm really more of a semi-auto pistol man myself, now if someone would chamber a semi for 500, that would be interensting! Maybe we will see it from Desert Eagle?

Guns I own or would like to own:

Ruger MK-II - own
Ruger MK-III Hunter- want
Taurus Pt-22 - own
Zastava Model 70 - own
Ruger P90- own
Springfield 1911 - own
Desert Eagle in .44 mag - want (now what I would do with it is another question)  
Browning Hi-Power (yeah I know it is a 9mm :eyeroll: , but still, I like the way they look and feel) - want

I've probably missed one somewhere! :lol:

Bad thing about it, that P90 will ouyshoot my Springfield Custom 1911, go figure I guess. But both are GREAT guns.
:sniper:


----------



## natemil373

Rem 7400-HAHA welcome to the world of the pansies!!! :beer:


----------



## wyocarp

The .500 is neat because of the wide range of bullet sizes and velocities that can be shot from it. The .500 can deliver a 300gr. bullet at over 2100 feet per second or a 700gr. bullet at over 1100 feet per second. That is a wide range to choose from.


----------



## Remington 7400

*Natemil373 wrote:*



> Rem 7400-HAHA welcome to the world of the pansies!!!


Not sure I understand? Does me having no use for the .500 S&W make me a pansy? Or is it because I said I would like a Browning Hi-Power? In that case I had it coming!

:beer: 
:sniper: 
:beer: 
:sniper:


----------



## wyocarp

Remington 7400 said:


> *Natemil373 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rem 7400-HAHA welcome to the world of the pansies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand? Does me having no use for the .500 S&W make me a pansy? Or is it because I said I would like a Browning Hi-Power? In that case I had it coming!
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Remington 7400

OK Hi-Powers are not that great, I'll just stick with my 1911s and Ruger P90. There is defiantly a place for the .500 S&W, its just not in the mountians of Eastern Kentucky. The meanest thing we have to stop here is a rabid coyote, and an occasional black bear. But for the most part black bear cause no trouble. And a .45 will turn those dang coyotes inside out!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

The noise makers are good for


> dang coyotes


,at what range?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Four to five feet, cleanup is a breeze!


----------



## gooseboy

I like the Browning High Powers.


----------



## Remington 7400

> The noise makers are good for Quote:
> dang coyotes
> ,at what range?


From contact range out to about 50 yards no coyote is safe from me!

Noise maker huh?

Bet it ain't as loud as that 500!
:sniper:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Yea, but the 500's BARK is as big as it's BITE! oke:


----------



## Remington 7400

No doubt!

There is no way in hell that I would want to be down range of a .500!
:sniper: :run:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Remington 7400 said:


> No doubt!
> 
> There is no way in hell that I would want to be down range of a .500!
> :sniper: :run:


That 500 will drop a Bear very expediantly. :beer:


----------



## People

Any gun that shoots a 50 cal bullet is great. Like the 50BMG or the 500 this quote states it best

"When I held that gun in my hand, I felt a surge of power ... like God must feel when he's holding a gun. " Homer Simpson

In a fight between Batman and Superman, the winner would be Chuck Norris.


----------



## Remington 7400

:rollin:


> "When I held that gun in my hand, I felt a surge of power ... like God must feel when he's holding a gun. " Homer Simpson


 :rollin:

:laugh:

:justanangel:


----------



## Dave_w

lol I'm just trying to wrap my mind around Rem wanting a .22, never mind the 9mm--I can chalk that up to the fact that it's got "Hi-Power" in the name. One thing about the Hunter, unless you just want it to do random plinking and varmint, dump the Hi-Viz sights. When Ruger says they're fast-acquisition sights, they really mean it. Even still, with a fair bit of practice (and undoubtedly, the fact that you've probly got more experience shooting pistol iron sights than me) they're okay out to maybe 25 yards. But they're still nowhere near as accurate as the gun (about 1/2"-1" at 25 yards). Mine likes CCI Standards, will function with Federal Target Gold and Wolf Match, hates everything else.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

People said:


> Any gun that shoots a 50 cal bullet is great. Like the 50BMG or the 500 this quote states it best
> 
> "When I held that gun in my hand, I felt a surge of power ... like God must feel when he's holding a gun. " Homer Simpson
> 
> In a fight between Batman and Superman, the winner would be Chuck Norris.


That's FUNNY, I agree  I guess if I couldn't afford a 500, I would buy something weaker and stick to the shooting range till I could afford something that I would feel good with out in the woods. MORE POWER the better you feel :lol:


----------



## Bore.224

Had my first experiance with the .500 mag last night. WOW that all I can say, the range officer had the guy stop as the little indoor range was cleared out when the guy started firing it! I got to get one of those some day!!  The range officers exact words were "Cmon thats just too much, wait till the range is empty of other shooters"!!


----------



## Darkest Night

S&W 500, huh? What's the recoil like on that? I heard it was pretty nasty, like the 44 mag. But maybe that's just rumour...


----------



## Sixgunner

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> A charging Coastal Brown Bear!
> A 44 Mag is not the perfered handgun in Alaska.


I honestly don't think you would be able to clear the leather fast enough and accurately shoot a 500 S&W at *charging Coastal Brown Bear. *

I would perfer using the 480 Ruger; plenty of power with very little recoil.

When I was stationed at Elmendorf all I carried was a 44 mag loaded with some of my handloads using a 320 or 330 grain cast bullets. I never felt under gunned.


----------



## clampdaddy

I think sixgunner has a point. I think if you are in the position were a huge bear wants to eat you, an awkward,extremly hard recoiling gun isn't the one I want. Sure, if you hammer him with the first shot and he goes down you'll definitly have a cool story to tell your buddys about the massive power of the mighty 500, but I think I'd rather trade some of that power for something that I'd be able to get an extra shot or two off at that bear instead of recovering from the recoil from that first shot that may or may not have done the job. I'll stick with my 629 CL DX in good ol' 44 mag full of cor-bon 320s. I think its funny how everytime a new cartidge comes around, the cartridge that was doing a good job for years is kicked in the ribs and declared a pea shooter. If it will shoot clear through a broadside bear, it'll work for anything else you can ask of a hand gun. 
Now, chamber that 500 in a carbine lever or pump gun and I'd have to say "sign me up"!!


----------



## Gohon

A charging bear is going to be coming at you at a full run, head down and stretched forward and he will most likely be on you within a few seconds. The only way to stop him is a brain shot or spine shot. You're not going to stop him with a heart lung shot, you're not going to break him down or scare him off with a lot of noise. What ever you use needs to be able to drive deep and you need multiple shots. To accomplish this you need solids loaded to max power and you better be able to get off at least three shots within 2 seconds and hit your target.


----------



## Chestnut

clampdaddy said:


> Now, chamber that 500 in a carbine lever or pump gun and I'd have to say "sign me up"!!


AMEN!



gohon said:


> A charging bear is going to be coming at you at a full run, head down and stretched forward and he will most likely be on you within a few seconds.


Yeah, if you don't know the bear is close _before_ it charges, you probably aren't getting a shot off before it gets to you.


----------



## Sixgunner

clampdaddy said:


> I think its funny how everytime a new cartidge comes around, the cartridge that was doing a good job for years is kicked in the ribs and declared a pea shooter. If it will shoot clear through a broadside bear, it'll work for anything else you can ask of a hand gun.


Very well said. The 44 mag has killed everything in North America and the Big Five. All of a sudden it's a sub standard caliber. :fiddle:


----------



## Bore.224

Ok so the .500 and the .44 mag can work on a charging bear but my question is what kind of detergent to you use to clean you drawers


----------



## Sixgunner

Bore.224 said:


> Ok so the .500 and the .44 mag can work on a charging bear but my question is what kind of detergent to you use to clean you drawers


Tide with bleach? :beer: :toofunny:


----------



## clampdaddy

Funny you should ask that. After my last posting I thought about what a full blown bear charge would be like, and it seems like the first second would be the realization that a monster wants to kill you, the next second would probably be the realization that you just messed you drawers. Suddenly the bear doesn't seem like such a big deal because now you have to explain to the missus what happened to your underwear. haha!


----------



## Sixgunner

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> That 500 will drop a Bear very expediantly. :beer:


With the correct shot placement. No such thing as a magic caliber/bullet.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

> With the correct shot placement. No such thing as a magic caliber/bullet.


Are you sure about that????
Hope you never have to test your theory .

Sounds like a theory of a dead man to me :lol:

We'll just agree to dissagree, you carry your 44 and I'll carry my 500 and we will both be happy. :beer:


----------



## Sixgunner

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> With the correct shot placement. No such thing as a magic caliber/bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that????
> Hope you never have to test your theory .
> 
> Sounds like a theory of a dead man to me :lol:
> 
> We'll just agree to dissagree, you carry your 44 and I'll carry my 500 and we will both be happy. :beer:
Click to expand...

If you think all it takes is a big bullet and no shot placement then it sounds like you haven't erned your sceen name. :toofunny:

Might want to stick with Ptarmigan the before you think of moving up to that dangerous Alaskan game like snow hare. :jammin: :toofunny:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Like I said, I'll agree to dissagree with you because now your just getting silly :eyeroll:

P.S.
If you can't own a 500, that's ok! don't hate those that can!
You must be a cheapA$S officer :beer:


----------



## clampdaddy

Go ahead, use those big as$ bullets, miss the boiler room, blow one of that bears legs all to hell and he still has three to kill you with.

Kind of remins me of a buddy who hunts little blaktailed deer with a 338 RUM just so he can say he has the biggest gun on the hill.

Are you hinting that guys who shoot 44s do so because they couldn't afford a 500? Look up a 629 Classic Delux.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

The 357 Magnum is one of my favorites calibers in handguns but I wouldn't carry it in Bear country when there is weapons more suitable for that type of hunting or protection.
Shot placement is very important however placement is not the only factor in breaking down a large animal, *penetration* is equally very important without both it doesn't matter how good and how fast of a shot you are.
So where you live a 44 mag maybe all you need, good luck.

ABBK


----------



## Sixgunner

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> The 357 Magnum is one of my favorites calibers in handguns but I wouldn't carry it in Bear country when there is weapons more suitable for that type of hunting or protection.
> Shot placement is very important however placement is not the only factor in breaking down a large animal, *penetration* is equally very important without both it doesn't matter how good and how fast of a shot you are.
> So where you live a 44 mag maybe all you need, good luck.
> 
> ABBK


No officer here, 21+ years enlisted. I'm not cheap I own my share of custom toys. But I'm realistic, I've never thought I have the newest super duper gun and can kill anything; look I have the screen name to prove it. :toofunny:

But all kidding a side; It's shot placement and bullet construction. I sure wish I would have been able to hunt those big bears while in Alaska. I would have carried my SSK custom 375 JDJ and as back up used my 454 Casull. I carried my custom Ruger Blackhawk while hiking never looking for those bears, but I can shoot it quickly and accurately if needed. I'm glad I never needed it.


----------



## clampdaddy

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer, Do you have any pics of the bear you've taken? Also, I've been thinking about getting a rifle for out of state hunting and was wondering what the general thought on rifle cartridges is up there. I don't plan on ever hunting bear so I don't want anything larger than 30 cal but moose and caribou would be cool. I'm thinking 300 Weatherby, is ammo hard to find in stores up there?


----------



## Sixgunner

Clampdaddy,
While i was stationed up there, Anchorage had some pretty well stocked gun shops. The two that come to mind are Great Northern Guns and Mountain View Sports. Great Northern Guns was by far my favorite. I bought a lot of my reloading components there.

That Weatherby would seem perfect; flat shooting long range gun. I never took a Caribou but heard use a caliber you would use on an elk.


----------



## dakotashooter2

> That 500 will drop a Bear very expediantly.


Have you tested that theory or is it just that.... a theory based on magnum hype. After all it is still just a handgun cartridge (though a big one) and you know the saying about handguns for defense against big bears..." the best handgun for big bears is a large caliber rifle".

If your frame of reference is bears that have been hunted with the 500 remember that shooting game that is unaware of your presence is a lot different than shooting game that is charging.



> sounds like the theory of a dead man to me


 We wouldn't want this to be you. Just hate to see people overconfident about something that they expect to happen just because of the hype they have heard.


----------



## Gohon

What's the problem? If ABBK can handle the 500 S&W properly then more power to him. Pun intended. I can't, so I won't be carrying one. Just because you can't or I can't is no reason to condemn the round. For that same reason if a 357 mag is the best one person can handle then that is what they should carry. A handgun is a last emergency resort no mater what the caliber. Anything is better than nothing.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

clampdaddy said:


> Alaskan Brown Bear Killer, Do you have any pics of the bear you've taken? Also, I've been thinking about getting a rifle for out of state hunting and was wondering what the general thought on rifle cartridges is up there. I don't plan on ever hunting bear so I don't want anything larger than 30 cal but moose and caribou would be cool. I'm thinking 300 Weatherby, is ammo hard to find in stores up there?


I don't want to get too far off topic however, I do have pic's of bears, caribou and moose that I've killed and had all kinds of problems trying to post them. I had those cheap disposable cameras with me and try to scan those but it says there to big and won't take.

We have a sportsmans warehouse up here that you can get almost any type ammo and lots of little sporting good stores also.
For caribou and moose it depends where I'm hunting and on shot lenght but your safe to use a 30-06 or better. 300 WM's are popular cal's for that type hunting up here. I shot my first brown bear with a 30-06 220 gr bullet and it droped on the spot. I also agree that it does matter if the bear is aware of you presence or not before the shot. Best case that I found is that the bear your shooting is totally unaware of what is about to happen, this provides time to make the "boiler maker" shot and the bear isn't all pumped up with piss and vinigar :wink: .


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Gohon said:


> What's the problem? If ABBK can handle the 500 S&W properly then more power to him. Pun intended. I can't, so I won't be carrying one. Just because you can't or I can't is no reason to condemn the round. For that same reason if a 357 mag is the best one person can handle then that is what they should carry. A handgun is a last emergency resort no mater what the caliber. Anything is better than nothing.


I use to carry a 454 all the time but found the 500 mag to be more confortable to carry (lighter) and seem to have a lot less muzzle jump and recoil then the 454.
And true enough I'd rather shoot a big bear with my rifle then any hangun however, it's less difficult to field dress and quarter a moose or caribou and fish with a handgun strapped on then a rifle.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

clampdaddy said:


> I think sixgunner has a point. I think if you are in the position were a huge bear wants to eat you, an awkward,extremly hard recoiling gun isn't the one I want. Sure, if you hammer him with the first shot and he goes down you'll definitly have a cool story to tell your buddys about the massive power of the mighty 500, but I think I'd rather trade some of that power for something that I'd be able to get an extra shot or two off at that bear instead of recovering from the recoil from that first shot that may or may not have done the job. I'll stick with my 629 CL DX in good ol' 44 mag full of cor-bon 320s. I think its funny how everytime a new cartidge comes around, the cartridge that was doing a good job for years is kicked in the ribs and declared a pea shooter. If it will shoot clear through a broadside bear, it'll work for anything else you can ask of a hand gun.
> *Now, chamber that 500 in a carbine lever or pump gun and I'd have to say "sign me up"!!*


Well here you go: 
http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=123188
http://wildwestguns.com/EStore/MasterGu ... wwg04.html


----------



## clampdaddy

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Well here you go:
> http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=123188
> http://wildwestguns.com/EStore/MasterGu ... wwg04.html


Thats sweet! The local gun shop has a lever gun chambered in 454. I think it's made by Puma Arms. It's a bit more traditionaly styled (I like lever actions that still look like cowboy guns) Hopefully they'll chamber thiers in 500. I wonder what the velocity would be like from the longer rifle barrel.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

clampdaddy said:


> Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here you go:
> http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=123188
> http://wildwestguns.com/EStore/MasterGu ... wwg04.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thats sweet! The local gun shop has a lever gun chambered in 454. I think it's made by Puma Arms. It's a bit more traditionaly styled (I like lever actions that still look like cowboy guns) Hopefully they'll chamber thiers in 500. I wonder what the velocity would be like from the longer rifle barrel.
Click to expand...

For your Info: http://www.shootingusa.com/SIGHTING_IN_ ... nting.html


----------



## wyocarp

Chestnut said:


> clampdaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, chamber that 500 in a carbine lever or pump gun and I'd have to say "sign me up"!!
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN!
> 
> 
> 
> gohon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A charging bear is going to be coming at you at a full run, head down and stretched forward and he will most likely be on you within a few seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, if you don't know the bear is close _before_ it charges, you probably aren't getting a shot off before it gets to you.
Click to expand...

Well, I can hardly wait for the lever action 500 from wild west guns. They say it will be available in 2007 and I am hoping to be the first on the list for one. It should really compliment my .500's.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

The SW 500 mag maybe in trouble along with some other weapons now that the democrats have control just hope they don't get the presidency too or they'll roll all over the sportsman.

*Democrat Targets .50 Caliber Revolver for Nationwide Ban*
By Michael L. Betsch
CNSNews.com Staff Writer
February 17, 2003



> (CNSNews.com) - A well-known gun maker recently introduced a powerful new hunting revolver that is said to have no equal in terms of firepower.
> 
> But within days of introducing the Smith & Wesson 500 Magnum at an industry-wide trade show in Florida, an anti-gun Democrat promised to seek a nationwide ban on the product.
> 
> "It's hard for me to rationalize any particular need or purpose" for the 500 Magnum, said Rep. Danny Davis (D-Ill.). *"I think guns are made to kill people. That's my opinion."*
> Asked if he would seek a nationwide ban on the 500 Magnum, Davis replied, "*Yes, indeed*."
> 
> Billed as the "most powerful production revolver in the world today," S&W claims its new 500 Magnum cartridge produces nearly three times the muzzle energy of the .44 Magnum round, one of the most powerful sidearm cartridges available.
> 
> But Davis said the .50 caliber revolver, which weighs 72.5 ounces and has an overall length 15-inch has no purpose in society except to cause injury and death to humans, dismissing the manufacturer's claim that it is intended for hunting wild game.
> 
> He claimed handguns in general are specifically designed kill fellow human beings, whereas rifles and shotguns are typically relegated to hunting animals.
> 
> "You don't go out hunting deer with a revolver," Davis said. "Those of us who live in big, urban centers have a different fear and a different take than some people who may live in different environments."
> 
> Davis believes the 500 Magnum has a greater potential for becoming a lethal inner-city status symbol than an effective hunting tool, at least in his congressional district. He added that its high power combined with its concealability could make it the "weapon of choice" for urban gangs.
> 
> "If you live in a place like Chicago, and you know the amount of violence that is perpetrated by individuals who grow-up with the idea that having, handling and using a gun is a way-of-life in terms of establishing yourself on the streets or as part of the culture, then I'm afraid that many of these individuals will, in fact, acquire this weapon," Davis said.
> 
> "And, of course, the thing will be, 'I've got the most powerful piece on the block,'" he said.
> 
> Can a revolver be an assault weapon?
> 
> While Smith & Wesson's new five-round revolver is billed by the company as "the most powerful production revolver ever made," it's already being reclassified by some gun control advocates.
> 
> "If you've got something that masquerades as a handgun, but has the firepower of a major weapon, you're all at risk," said Illinois State House Majority Leader Barbara Flynn Currie. "This is not the Wild West. It hasn't been for a long time."
> 
> Currie compared the 500 Magnum to "military-style assault weapons," although she had no information to base her claims on except for a "tip" received from a reporter.
> 
> "I'm not a weapons expert, but it sounded like pretty strong firepower to me," Currie said. "The description I heard was that from a significant range you could fell a large bear."
> 
> She dismissed the notion that the 500 Magnum is a hunting revolver, but did equate it with mob violence.
> 
> "My concern is whether this kind of weaponry -- it is a handgun as I understand it -- in a crowded, urban area downtown street corners in the midst of people who are angry about something and developing the kind of rage that means vandalism and mob action - whether this kind of weapon has any place," Currie said.
> 
> Like Davis, Currie said she would examine the prospects of making the sidearm illegal in the state.
> 
> "I'm going to look at the technology, as I say, and see if there is any way to specifically keep it from operating in the state of Illinois," Flynn said. "We are also working on efforts to ban military-style assault weapons, and, perhaps there is something about this technology that makes it possible to amend that legislation to include firepower like this."
> 
> Anti-gun message said to be flawed
> 
> Rifles are most commonly used for hunting, but many gun enthusiasts have also used smaller side arms for hunting, according to Gun Owners of America Executive Director Larry Pratt, who corrected the claim by Davis that hunters don't use revolvers to shoot prey.
> 
> "He's quite ignorant because there are people who do," Pratt said. "I do know for a fact that people take large caliber handguns with them to go hunting. And, I have no doubt that if you were lucky enough to get close enough, you could take a deer down with a .44 Magnum, which until now, was the biggest gun around."
> 
> As far as Davis' contention that any would-be criminal could easily conceal the 500 Magnum, Pratt said, "Yeah, if you have a trench coat or something like that."
> 
> Asked if the 500 Magnum's predecessor, the .44 Magnum faced the same criticisms and threats by politicians upon its introduction in 1955, Pratt said the controversy over Smith and Wesson's latest offering appears to be a sign of the times.
> 
> "It was all sort of good clean fun when it was introduced, but we're 20 years further along the gun-hating sensitivity training," Pratt said. "We're talking about the frame of mind that opposes concealed carry by private citizens."


E-mail a news tip to Michael Betsch.

Send a Letter to the Editor about this article.


----------



## gentleman4561

i would rather have a 870 loaded with 00 buck shot for a bear


----------



## hagfan72

gentleman4561 said:


> i would rather have a 870 loaded with 00 buck shot for a bear


Yeah, if you are gonna commit suicide, 00buck will do the trick. :eyeroll:


----------



## hagfan72

People said:


> "When I held that gun in my hand, I felt a surge of power ... like God must feel when he's holding a gun. " Homer Simpson
> 
> .


As you can see, I though it was so funny, I had to incorporate it into my signature line... :lol:


----------



## tthordarson

i guess if im hunting bear,i'm going to be using my win.325 wssm and either have my smith 500 or my casull 454 raging bull as back-up


----------

